# Romeo 12 weeks!!!!!



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ok so here he is in his new collar. Pics are not great quality but its gold letters with blue crystals! One is of him and my lil bro  and one is of him snuggling his blanket the other day!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

more....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

& more....


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

And these were last week! ROMEO VS THE BRUSH! LOL and him on the bed again and a blurred one lol!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

love love love that collar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww he's a little sweetie  how much does he weigh now?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

nemochi said:


> awwww he's a little sweetie  how much does he weigh now?


Thanks girls

:? well when we got him at 9 weeks he weighed in at 2.2 pounds :shock: tiny but had a belly lol but the assistant never said he was over weight. When we went back when he was 11 weeks he had not gained weight and was still exactly 2.2 pounds but the VET said he needed to loose 200 grams (so half a pound) as he was overweight. As he hasnt gained weight since we got him I think it was the breeder- she over over fed him. But now hes loosing the weight and id say at 12 weeks now were looking at over one and a half pounds (if hes lost the weight) I think he has lol just matured in the face lol I hope when I visit the vet they say hes about right now hes on a proper diet, 4 meals a day ONLY! lol soz about the long weight story, get carried away! :roll:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

He's just adorable!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww he is gorgous i find they thin out more in the body and face as they get older and there chest gets bigger etc


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

omg and so is your diego!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeh but he had a beer belly too lol pop belly! Its slimming out now! He'll eat till he pops!
yeh its hard for a pup to loose weight lol easy for them to gain weight!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Romeo is such a cutie! I love his new collar! He's a little lover boy!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> Romeo is such a cutie! I love his new collar! He's a little lover boy!


lol thanks! he likes to think so!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwwwwww Stitch is getting a tummy now too much RC lol he's 1lb 11oz now


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww bless him- try telling a little bro, ya older sister and twin brother to not give him treats everytime they see him lol :roll: I swear hes so cheeky my roo- he must get 4 meals off each of us lol


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

He is so cute! What a gorgeous boy you have! He is totally workin' that collar!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

He is such a cute boy!! I love that collar


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Ahhh He looks so cute in his new collar and in his blankie too


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my gosh Stef, Romeo is perfect!!! Look at him! I'm so in love!  

Your lil bro is adorable!! :wave:


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

What a darling little man!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

romeo little beautiful blingin'stud !!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

His absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I want him, he looks like a mini Triny lol


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

He is so cute. I like that last pic and the pic with the brush! He almost looks a little afraid of it, like Hey wanna fight!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He's the cutest Stef, definitely worth the wait. Love the picture of him and the brush, LOL.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

He is so gorgeous , and i love his collar its beautiful :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Romeo is so handsome!!! Now you need a Juliet for him!! Seriously, he is the cutest little guy, and his collar looks great on him!!


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

omg what great photos! im being a real dummy today when you e-mailed me the link i only saw the pics from the brush photo on so thought what collar?!?! ok now ive seen them all......omg omg omg he is so adorable i think i could eat him! i dunno what to say he really is a pretty boy! i think i really will have to steal him from you!!!!! great collar bet he gets soooo much attention when you take him out! xxx


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

I love romeo!He is so perfect!What a lil stud muffin in that collar!Where did you get it?
i BET YOUR SO SO SO PLEASED WITH HIM!!!!
lots of luv
lucy
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

aww he has such and adorable little face!
mia
x


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww cute!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

tooo cute my mum thinks he is very bonny and pretty she couldnt help add her comment in lol!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:wave: OMG, Romeo is adorable!!! Believe it or not his girlfriend ( :lol: ) Ivy also has (almost) the same collar (but obviously her name)!!!!!  The London black and tan puppy posse have the bling!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Stef, he looks so cute!
And btw, I had EXACTLY the same thing with Lexi regarding the weight. Lexi weighed 2.2lbs at that age too, and the vet said she was a bit overweight (she had the puppy tummy too!) so I fed her properly and now she's 3lbs at 5 months, and looks completely proportionate now!
It's true, they do seem to thin out and get taller with age. 

Romeo looks gorgeous, I love his eyes.

:wave:


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

I love his collar its so lovely! I wldnt buy one tho because i wldnt want any strangers to know my dogs name and dry and snitch her! 

He's absolutely lovely and he has those big sad eyes i jst wana kiss him!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Stef , wonderful photos , your boy is SO handsome  8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

hey everyone thanks so much

havent been able to answer- my comps been seriously invected again :roll: 

well gonna send this before it crashes
SORRY
stef xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Romeo is adorable!!

I love his collar.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks so so much!

Its ok about his name- he doesnt move from mine/family/close friends arms or out of any of our sight. And if we out him down he follows us like a shodow. Hes extremly shy of new people evan if they no his name- he doesnt care!


----------

